# How many grams of carbs per kg of body weight for bulking?



## fozyspilgrims

As the title says 'how many carbs per kg of body weight for a bulking diet'? I have been reviewing my diet and training and have realised that i am not getting the protein that i need ie 1.2-1.8 grams of protein per kg of body weight. So i am wondering is there a ratio for carbs as well?

I am not after bulking at all costs as i have quite a high body fat as it is but i don't want to be holding back my gains through not taking on board enough carbs.


----------



## Guest

I try to stay around 2g per pound of bodyweight when bulking. For me that is 450g of carbs. I think Pscarb mentioned you should be around 2-3g per lb of bodyweight(don't quote me on that but I know someone mentioned that amount on here).

Obviously when dieting it would be less. How much do you weigh Fozy??


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Cut and paste from Big mate you may find it useful i dont know if you have already seen it but if not here you go mate



> Quite simply, it's all about protein. To grow, you need protein, and lots of it. If you're not growing, assuming your training is effective (i.e. you're still gaining strength), then you're not eating enough protein. If you're 200lbs and want to get to 250lbs+, you need to eat like a 250lbs+ bodybuilder.
> 
> You get a lot of 160-180lbs fitness enthusiasts telling you that you don't need large amounts of protein to grow, but look at any seriously huge bodybuilder - the vast majority of them (if not all of them) are pounding down the protein.
> 
> Try it. Assuming you're around 200lbs and want to grow, shoot for 400g of protein a day and see what happens.
> 
> How do you eat that much protein? From as much whole food as possible, but let's face it, you're unlikely to be able to eat well over a kg of meat amongst other food without hitting the protein shakes. The main thing is to get the protein down you. If that means downing a protein shake with every meal to bump up your protein intake, then so be it.
> 
> What about fats and carbs? There are certain amounts of essential fats you need in your diet. These can be obtained from fish oils. As for essential carbs, there are none (arguably aside from post-workout.. see below). Eat carbs depending on your body type. A raging ectomorph will need more carbs than a carb-sensitive endomorph at the same protein level. Green veggies are useful for vitamins and minerals, but let's face it, when you're pounding down the protein, it can be hard to chow down on a ton of veggies too, so just hit a multi-vitamin if you prefer.
> 
> Water. Drink as much of it as you can. Keep a bottle of water with you whenever possible, and sip it all day long. Keeping hydrated at all times is vital.
> 
> Post-workout nutrition is imperative. You need protein and carbs as soon as possible after workout. The protein for muscle growth, and the carbs to replenish the glycogen depleted from your workout. An ideal ratio for a 200lbs bodybuilder is 60g of protein and 80g of fast-acting carbs (usually dextrose or maltodextrin). Adjust these quantities in the same ratios depending on your size.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Thanks guys my body weight is 85kg, so my protein target is 127g-153g so i am aiming for 160g. Need to now plan my carbs.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Another quick question. I have some EPA fish oil capsules 1000mg, it says to take 1-3 caps daily, is it ok to take loads of them? Say 2 with every meal 10-12 a day, can this do you any harm? It would be a good way to get your oils in if you can take that many.

PS i stuck this here as i didn't think it deserved it own thread.


----------



## hilly

its ok to take 10 a day mate.

protein you want 1.5g per pound of body weight so for you thats 280g protein pal.

carbs i find this varies person to person. i am very carb sensitive to restrist them some what. when i bulk next i will have a stple diet of 300g protein and 100g fat then carbs will be added in and cycled to try and prevent fat gain and water retention as much as possible.


----------



## Guest

I shoot for 2g protein and carbs per lb of bodyweight on a bulk..


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Fozy i use to have 12 fish oils a day 2 with every meal when i was trying to lose weight as in terms of cutting as thats what i was advised to do by Chef x on another board, he told me if you are trying to bulk have one with every meal a total of 6 if your cutting 2!


----------



## anabolic ant

if you scroll down on this page,you'll find a small piece on carbs!!!!

hope it helps bro!!!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/51055-how-many-grams-protein-per-shake-4.html


----------



## invisiblekid

fozyspilgrims said:


> Thanks guys my body weight is 85kg, so my protein target is 127g-153g so i am aiming for 160g. Need to now plan my carbs.


1g-1.5g per lean lb of body mass, not 1.5g per KG.

At 85kg you need to be hitting 280g of protein.

EDIT: just seen that hilly also mentioned this.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I have seen 1.5g per kg and 1.5 per lb. I took it that the 1.5 per lb has come from the supplement manufacturers to get us to buy more protein.


----------



## invisiblekid

fozyspilgrims said:


> I have seen 1.5g per kg and 1.5 per lb. I took it that the 1.5 per lb has come from the supplement manufacturers to get us to buy more protein.


Well, if a gram of protein = 4 cals - then ~150g of protein = ~600cals.

If your diet requires 3000 cals per day then protein is ~20% of your macros. Protein should be more like 40% imo.

By all means try consuming around 150g of protein per day and see how you go, but remember, on a very basic level - protein builds muscle and carbs/fats provide energy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

invisiblekid said:


> Well, if a gram of protein = 4 cals - then ~150g of protein = ~600cals.
> 
> If your diet requires 3000 cals per day then protein is ~20% of your macros. Protein should be more like 40% imo.
> 
> By all means try consuming around 150g of protein per day and see how you go, but remember, on a very basic level - protein builds muscle and carbs/fats provide energy.


Excellent thanks.


----------

